# Hard time with the likeness



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

This portrait is definitely giving me a hard time. I feel there is something wrong with the eyes, the chin and the overall likeness. I am way beyond my deadline and am starting to stress out. Help?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Graduate shadowing and fine detailing are all that I see missing besides the hair over the eye. You could legitimately stop here.


----------



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you. I actually had an "epiphany moment" and changed it all. This is what i got. I think the problem was in the eyes. I could not get the innocent look right.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well done. Love your color choices.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Coccinelle said:


> Thank you. I actually had an "epiphany moment" and changed it all. This is what i got. I think the problem was in the eyes. I could not get the innocent look right.


Nailed.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Great portrait.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Lovely! But should we really hang up on details? It can be frustrating. Henri Matisse, "Portrait of Madame Matisse (Green Stripe)", 1905, and portrait of Madame Matisse, 1913. /Mats









http://totallyhistory.com/henri-matisse-famous-paintings/










http://www.wikiart.org/en/henri-matisse/portrait-of-mme-matisse-1913


----------



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

You are right. I just don't want it to look amateurish. I would love to achieve the likeness through few bold brushstrokes..


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I think that approach, a few bold strokes, will always be kind of a trial and error type of thing. Studying the subject very closely often helps, in my experience. Really understanding what you're painting. 
Like M Winther said, you don't necessarily need to add a load of detail per se, but if that is what you intend to do, even if it's just in rough strokes, then I think that it will simply come down to a combination of lots of practice and lots of studying.

Your piece looks really great already, by the way. That likeness is absolutely there. The only thing that kind of stands out to me, is that the hair seems a little bit flat. You did an amazing job on the plasticity of the face, it really has a three-dimensional feel to it, but it does not seem to fully extend to the hair.
However, it's not something that really bothers either, just to be clear. More something that, if you want to, you could look into in a future painting.


----------



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for pointing out the flatness of the hair. I will re-work it. Something was bothering me as well and i could not figure out what. Lots of practice and observation, that's everything!


----------

